# 2 stage ACL revision reconstruction



## aalley (Dec 30, 2011)

has anyone coded for a two stage ACL revison and reconstrution?  Stage one was partialy done with the scope and partialy open.  I'm thinking we will need to bill this as an unlisted procedure but I wanted to see if anyone else was doing this procedure.
Thanks


----------



## moodymom (Jan 16, 2012)

CPT GUIDELINES indcates that when the physician cannot complete the procedure through the arthroscope, and an open procedure is performed, list the open procedure first, code the scope diagnostic, and append modifier 51. Medicare and some other third-party payers do not allow a scope procedure when performed in conjunction w/related open procedure.

For secondary open reconstruction code 27427-27429 w/modifier 22.
or 27599 unlisted.


----------

